# Rescue-/Rehome Smooth-Coat Chihuahua



## chachow (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

My long-haired chihuahua, Lola, is feeling a little lonely and sad, having recently lost her cat companion of the last 9 years, so we would like to adopt/re-home a new little friend for her.

We live in North London, a couple of minutes walk from 800 acres of open space and can provide a good comfortable home with no small children and lots of love.

Ex-breeder/stud or rescue chow would be great, or maybe someone needs to rehome a family pet due to a change in circumstances.

Whatever the reason, please get in touch if you think you can help


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

chihuahuas dont come into rescue that offen
maybe you should try emailing a few breeders and see if they have any ex breeding / show dogs they want a new loving home for.
I think that would be your best bet but most will still ask for some money.
Hope you find one


----------

